# new order or joy division



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What band is better, well before i enjoy joy division more but later on became a new order ''fan''
especially movement album, what about you guys?

:tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Joy Division for ever. I can take New Order in small doses but much prefer JDs harsher, monochrome soundworld. And although the band didn't like it as being unrepresentative I thought Martin Hannett's production (especially on Closer) added that extra layer of gloominess which gave the music its unique character.

Had Curtis lived perhaps they'd have morphed into New Order all bar the name anyway.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Joy Division, of course! New Order were ridiculously hammy.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Haven't heard either band.... I assume punk music like Black Flag?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

albertfallickwang said:


> Haven't heard either band.... I assume punk music like Black Flag?


Polar opposites, really - Joy Division were a bleak, inward-looking pre-goth band and New Order were more accessible verging on pop at times


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> Haven't heard either band.... I assume punk music like Black Flag?


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> Polar opposites, really - Joy Division were a bleak, inward-looking pre-goth band and New Order were more accessible verging on pop at times


Essentially they were both pop bands.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Morimur said:


> Essentially they were both pop bands.


If you say so...


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I used to like Joy Division (I wasn't a diehard fan, but a friend had all of the albums), but when he got the New Order albums, I stopped listening. I still think that Joy Division are pretty good, but their albums are rather spotty, with only about 3-4 good tracks per album. I think that if you took the best tracks off all of their albums—was it 2 or 3?—then you'd have one really good one.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

brotagonist said:


> I used to like Joy Division (I wasn't a diehard fan, but a friend had all of the albums), but when he got the New Order albums, I stopped listening. I still think that Joy Division are pretty good, but their albums are rather spotty, with only about 3-4 good tracks per album. I think that if you took the best tracks off all of their albums-was it 2 or 3?-then you'd have one really good one.


They only cut two albums as Joy Division and they were both good. That being said, the best rock albums were cut by captain beefheart and the velvet underground. Everything else in rock is disposable.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Joy Division for me.


----------



## Josh (Oct 29, 2014)

I started listening to Joy Division in jr. high in the late '80s and still do on occasion when the mood strikes. They have a unique style and sound that no other band has ever come close to. It touches my soul and makes me wanna dance like a zombie getting hit by lightning bolts.

I've always found New Order a bit to poppy for my taste, but then again I've never given their albums a chance, only basing my opinion on the songs that played on the radio back then. Perhaps I've been missing out on something special all this time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2014)

Joy Division. Came too late to appreciate them while Curtis was alive, and in any case, was a diehard Southerner and jazz rock fan at the time, so wouldn't have paid any attention to them when they first emerged. Once I was on the dole and split from my girlfriend at the time, their miserable outlook was perfect: _Closer _had just been released. I moved to Manchester, and saw New Order live at the Hacienda. They were still 'dark' and '_Everything's Gone Green_' was never off my turntable...






When I got married, and they became more optimistic and poppy, I moved elsewhere.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Joy Division all the way

'Love Will Tear Us Apart'


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Joy Division, and it is not even close.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Joy Division, without a doubt. 'Unknown Pleasures' was one of the most original albums of the post-punk / new wave era.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Another vote for Joy Division here.

I actually was a bit young for them, but had some older friends, and I remember the buzz, the astonishment, the talking when Ian Curtis died in 1980. The early eighties were pretty grim, Thatcher, Lubbers, huge unemployment, no future. They wrote the soundtrack.
Inspiration for their name is as grim as it gets.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate (May 24, 2015)

I'm going to cheat here and state my case that I believe they are the same band, just a continuum. You already see the seeds of New Order in Closer, with the ever greater incorporation of synthesizers into their sound. It is no coincidence that Ceremony was both a Joy Division and New Order song (you can hear Ian Curtis singing it live on the Still album). The synthesizers that heavily featured in Love Will Tear Us Apart, along with Peter Hook's bass, were iconic and created the continuity. That is why after Technique, they really started going downhill, as Barney started exerting more control and removing more and more of that bass. Movement was a momentary blip, as they were trying to regain their footing, but Power, Corruption and Lies is a brilliant album, and I would put it up with Unknown Pleasures and Closer.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

I like 'Love Will Tear Us Apart' - but Joy Division's music is far too depressing. After listening to an album, I wasn't surprised to learn Curtis committed suicide.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I don't have to choose. I like them both--sometimes in the mood for one, then sometimes the other. Joy Division best work live though, IMO.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate (May 24, 2015)

Unfortunately - as Hooky chronicles in his various books on Joy Division and New Order - in those early days, they were often plagued with crappy equipment and bad engineering, so there is a dearth of good live recorded material. Hannett's work helped make them what they were, but hearing the studio albums vs. live is a totally different experience - Barney's guitar and Morris' drums are always significantly muted and understated.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

For once I agree with the majority: Joy Division made an impression on me. New Order hardly left any memories.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Joy Division's Closer, one of my favourite albums. I really like She's Lost Control on Unknown Pleasures.


----------

